# Anyone finding any chants or black trumpets?



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Have not had the time to go out and look myself. Hope to get out this week.

Looks like southern ohio is going to get a good rain later today, but will miss Columbus area.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Yup . . . rain missing Columbus.

Out into the woods-several spots-yesterday and the ground at consistently producing Chant spots was dry, cracked and 'shroomless . . .
I'm going to have to do a rain dance, I'm afraid. (well . . .not afraid, just embarassed)


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

2015	8-July
2014	24-July
2013	7-July

Here's my date of 1st Chanterelle the last 3 years. 

I don't recall if 2014 was a year I didn't get out earlier in July or just that's the 1st pop.

. . . oh, yeah, 2014 was the year we had 4 helpless, blind kittens left in our flowerbed June 15th. I probably wasn't in the woods much early July. So, I'm betting on July 7-8 time frame, for me. 

I'll still be in the woods at least 3-4 times before then.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I always find them in July too, if we get rain. As soon as I see Indian Pipes ( Monotropa uniflora ) I know they are fruiting.


----------



## kridspy (Jun 23, 2016)

thanks for it


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Well the rain last nite certainly made up for the miss in the afternoon, I see about 5 inches on my gauge. Heck of a rain dance SB
That will certainly get some shrooms a popping.


----------

